# Odyssey pc 1200



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't help but I started having trouble with my 1200 at about 2.5 years old and after several diff attempts to save it (using tricks odyssey suggested) I gave up and replaced w optima. A little heavier, bigger, requiring bigger tray. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## richard12 (Apr 10, 2013)

What model optima did you replace yours with?


----------



## richard12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ended up getting them pc1200 on eBay for $175 shipped each. The seller had some left if anybody else is looking for one.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Sears Platinum Marine are relabeled Odysseys and cheaper too.


----------

